# new tool



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

$10k, wow, you guys must have really been wasting wire.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nick said:


> i got $500 for that suggestion .my crew spent it that nite at the local bar,


That is cool that you shared like that. :thumbsup:



> one of the helpers never made it back the next day said he could not find his car .


Heheheheee....:laughing: Been there, done that! :drink:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

most electricians measure there feeders with mule or tru tape because they dont know any better !!


----------

